# WHAT 8 Month Assessment ?????



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

Hector & Tobey are just over 8 months old and I have read/heard of others having 8 (or 7-9) month Assessments with their H/v's where it was seen if babies could sit alone and hold something in each hand at the same time as well as them being weighed and measured.  Is this right ?

I have not seen a Health Visitor since my boys were just over 6 months old and as we had just moved to the area she came to visit us I think to make sure we were clean and capable etc.  She never even asked which baby was Hector and which was Tobey and was more interested in our Wedding picture !!!!!  and left saying ring if we have any problemm which thankfully to date we have not had.   When I go to the Clinic to have our boys weighed I do it myself and so the centile line/chart has not been update since before Nov 07.  Again is this right ?

I have never really been totally impressed with the service I have received of the Health Visitors from our old area or the new one and feel that again we are just being forgot about !!!!!!

Any help/tips/advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
City Chic x


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

Hv do an initial primary visit when your babies are 2 weeks old. They tend to do a follow up to see how things are going or make courtesy calls but each area is different. As for the clinics we always make sure we have a HV there to answer any questions and to fill your childs weight in in your book, but again, each area could differ.
If you are un-happy with the service provided then send a written letter to you HV team with your concerns. The team leader should deal with this accordingly. (keep a copy for yourself).

The 7-9 month development is to look at how the baby is developing eg.  can he sit un-supported, hear and respond, pass object from one hand to another, use pincer grasp to pick up small object etc..
It is nothing to worry about and doesnt take very long. They should also weigh them and some may measure them (if the baby is in the right mood)  

hope this helps.

shell xx


----------

